# Greek Litter - 5 weeks



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

*Apollo*


















*Zeus*


















*Pan*


















*Athena*


















*Aphrodite*


















*
and some funnies:*

*NOM NOM NOM*









*
CALLZ HELP QWICKZ - I'Z BEING SUCKED INZ!!*









*YOOZ CRACKZ ME UP!!*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pan and Zeus are Yummy  Great pics,


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Just adorable...fantastic pics.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi lou does pan carry silver hun his legs look like a hint of silver if ya know what i mean, hes such a stunning little man....... saying little .... for now pmsl


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks  x

DK no Pan doesn't carry silver, silver isn't something that can be carried x

He's just a black tabby xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I LOVE Pan! Such beautiful markings. Love the little M patterns on their faces! xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL love the last 2....

apollo is still my fav from this litter, ooooh yes  aphrodite looks rather nice too...


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Dozymoo  x

Vix,

honestly i cracked up laughing when i got that last photo - love it when you catch something like that :lol: x

Apollo's looking more and more like his mother everyday bless him x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> I LOVE Pan! Such beautiful markings. Love the little M patterns on their faces! xx


"M" for muck magnet  thats what it stands for on mine! lol


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> "M" for muck magnet  thats what it stands for on mine! lol


LOL! That's brilliant. Still, who could resist those little faces! xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks  x
> 
> DK no Pan doesn't carry silver, silver isn't something that can be carried x
> 
> He's just a black tabby xx


interesting i always thought it could be. well ive learnt something new lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Silver can come out in offspring if sire or dam has it but never carried  x

My black tabby neuter has silvery feet but she's not silver x

Vix, agree on "Muck" magnet - honestly they like to get themselves into everything :lol: x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww! I love them:biggrin:xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ah thats what i meant if he bred would there be any as his feet looked silvery thats what i meant by carried sorry. its interesting though just been reading about it


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww they are all gorgeous


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> ah thats what i meant if he bred would there be any as his feet looked silvery thats what i meant by carried sorry. its interesting though just been reading about it


ah get you know, sorry hun lol x

Thanks all  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you keeping any? Hows Odin getting on


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> are you keeping any? Hows Odin getting on


Odin good hun - already had his first female at 8 months old, knew he'd be an early starter :lol: x The size of him now though - I honestly couldn't believe it when i saw him lol x

As to keeping, looking promising with Zeus, waiting to see how he progresses but weight wise he was 820grams a few days ago and only a month and a bit old - he eats the same as the others too though maybe pigs a little more without me seeing, i keep asking him how he's doing it but he doesn't seem to be forthcoming with answers :lol: x

One of the girls maybe too - we shall see x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Please tell the other Lou Good Luck with Odin becoming a dad, god hes grew up fast lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

omg i want them all  there all so cute lovin pan he looks like a rite charater ! 
I so have to have a maine coon at some point !


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I still would take Zeus home.

Though Pan takes after his namesake - looks like a cheeky chappy.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

DK, was on phone to her earlier so told her xx

Thanks Wiccan 

and Messyhearts, think i jinxed myself to having a crazy tabby with that name didn't i!! lol x

Bless him he has his cute moments though!! x


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

YOOZ CRACKZ ME UP photo is brilliant, great shot. Thats one to get printed for the wall. Looks like your getting the hang of the D60 now.

WOW 5 weeks and look at them now  Kittens look like they are all doing very well, all very cute


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Matt 

That camera is great, nice and easy to use and set up - would always recommend a Nikon D60 now to anyone with fast kittens!!  pmsl xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, i still love your girlies.


----------

